# my fubian had a nubian



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

So not a proper name BUT I had a lovely old feral NZ goat who had twins to a Nubian Buck (before she passed away). I called the twins fubians (feral nubian cross) - Anyway, the doe kid has just given birth to a lovely nubian looking girl (nubian dad). In a STORM no less. I thought the little kidding stall thing might fly away. I have named her STORMY and here is a pic 

First pic is Stormy - born tonight (3/4 nubian)
Second pic (her grandmother Aquilla- NZ Feral goat 0h how I miss her)
Third pic is Aquilla's twins half nubian when they were kids - the one on the right is the mother of Stormy

Kinda cool huh.
Quilla (Aquilla;s daughter) is being a wonderful mum


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

That's neat! How did you come to own a feral goat?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

She's beautiful.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

In New Zealand we have loads of feral goats that just roam the country roads so people often have them as pets :0 They are all different colours etc. 

Here is another pic of the fubians nubians girl Stormy. Terrible quality photo as taken with old cell phone  Will also attach pic of her dad


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

Selah123 said:


> In New Zealand we have loads of feral goats that just roam the country roads so people often have them as pets :0 They are all different colours etc.
> 
> Here is another pic of the fubians nubians girl Stormy. Terrible quality photo as taken with old cell phone  Will also attach pic of her dad


The title of this thread absolutely cracked me up.  Did you pull the kids off the feral doe at an early age to tame them down?


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

haha 

Doesn't take much to tame a goat...just a piece of bread or two!!! Was very sad though - my old Feral goat died a day or two after giving birth. So I bottle fed them. They still go and sit on her grave (must know) and she dug out a cave thing (typical feral thing to do), and the Fubians go and hang out in it all the time - oh so special! I guess our feral goats are just a little bit bigger than the dwarf varieties? but smaller than a boer. (we don't have dwarf or pygmy goats in NZ, so our ferals are it!). I think Boer's were created by a mix of wild / feral and nubian originally? I think I read that somewhere but maybe wrong?


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is a pic of the Fubians when they were a bit younger...playing in the cave thing their mum made (also a pic of their mum - feral in the cave thing she made


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

For all you non new zealanders - here is a bit of info re the NZ feral goat (they are just domesticated goats gone into the wild and breed like crazy - they are descendents from basically all breeds but are now generally small due probably to inbreeding). The Arapawa goat from NZ (which is in America?) is a form of feral goat. Anyways in NZ we have loads! They hang out on sides of the road and are dangerous for traffic. CHeck out this sign! It is true! They d big aerial shoots to try and cull lots of the goats. We also have hunters that kill goats and the kids are left orphaned and often end up adopted. Anyway, here's some pics - there are some gorgeous feral goats - all quite different looking - but I couldn't find any good pics. They are also incredibly hardy! Sometimes you drive and you might see one or two on the road - other times 50! on an hour or two trip !


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

some more pics of my tiny doe kid.....she is the tiniest doe kid I have had but so healthy - runs around like a little rabbit!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I love her coloration. So many colors on that girl. Congrats and I bet with the feral goat mixed in she will be more hardy.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Am hoping she will be  It is hard to tell from the photo but she is sooooo tiny. Can hold in one hand - but with really long legs. Anyway as small as she is - she motors around like a greyhound! So looking hardy so far! Just hope no hawke gets her! Sweetest nature too, she was inside with a friend last night...we got talking and it was hours and she just slept in her nap - no noise. If that was my other kids they would be squeeling for mum!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

omg i LOVE her!!! I would just carry her around all the time.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

So sweet! 

Haha I love that Beware of Goats sign.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm sort of glad I don't live in NZ. I just got my driving permit over the summer, so I would be driving off the edge of the road staring at the goats! lol!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

SO cute


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow that sounds heavenly to have so many goats available to you,for free and hardy too-- great story-- you could do a childrens book with photos "my nubian fubian" lovely goats!


----------



## Smoosh (Sep 8, 2013)

So stinkin cute! I would love to have feral goats around.


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

Soooo cute. Here in Florida we have feral hogs. My daughter and I caught one and he is ready for the butcher soon. His name is Hamlet.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Some up to date pics of the fubians (half feral and half nubian) and Stormy (3/4 nubian 1/4 feral ) with her mama


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

They are looking good! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Stormy's coloring!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I just love the Fubians, I think you should start a company or a music group or something under that name. Stormy is so purty too...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

OMGoodness I want to come to NZ...land of the goats O.O haha! I have had some friends from NZ I seriously just need to come visit. lol


----------

